# Someone Is Interested In Winter!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here we go. My DIL's brother's MIL is in So Cal visiting her BFF.

Well Lois, the MIL, is a friend of mine. Her BFF recently lost her Shitz Tsu. She lives in Anaheim Hills, just a couple miles from me.

Well her BFF is interested in Winter!!! They will be here shortly, to meet him.

I just got off the phone, with Lois, and her BFF sounds amazing!! One of us, that's for sure.

I had Winter groomed yesterday, he is looking so spiffy :wub: 

Now, Winter is a bit crazy, but a love bug, for sure.

Winter has come along way. He's a good boy. He's only three.

Wish us luck!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

rayer: hopefully this will be Winters new family


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll pray the meeting goes well for Winter!! rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I hope this is the right home for Winter!! What do you mean you hope he behaves??? I've seen that angelic face. How could he do anything wrong??? :innocent:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh, sounds great :aktion033: Good luck :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck!
Praying for him rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb this is such wonderful news. I am so happy to hear this for Winter. He deserves only the best this world can offer him. 

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh I hope this is the right home for Winter!! What do you mean you hope he behaves??? I've seen that angelic face. How could he do anything wrong??? :innocent:[/B]



Ask Steve :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I pray rayer: all goes well for Winter and that he gets all the love he deserves :wub: from his new family.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb this is such wonderful news. I am so happy to hear this for Winter. He deserves only the best this world can offer him.
> 
> :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]



I hope it works out. She sounds awesome, and lives so close to me. I could dogsit, and visit him.

This was a last minute thing, so an application has not been sent in. We would still have to wait for that approval. This gal lives alone. Is a school teacher. And had a dog walker for her little one, who passed. Lois told me the loss of her Shitz Tsu, was like losing a child for her. She is very protective, and absolutely loves all animals.

Winter looks sooooo cute. Please behave little "nut-ball" Winter. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh what a perfect arrangement this sounds! So nice he'd be so close!!!!

Ok little "Nutball" ( said lovingly of course! ) be on your very best behavior!!! and NO! Deb, you CANNOT try to pass Billy off as Winter!!! LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ahhhh what a perfect arrangement this sounds! So nice he'd be so close!!!!
> 
> Ok little "Nutball" ( said lovingly of course! ) be on your very best behavior!!! and NO! Deb, you CANNOT try to pass Billy off as Winter!!! LOL[/B]



Oh crap!! I guess I'll let Winter out of the garage then. :brownbag: 

I'll also take the paper eyes off of LBB :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Here we go. My DIL's brother's MIL is in So Cal visiting her BFF.
> 
> Well Lois, the MIL, is a friend of mine. Her BFF recently lost her Shitz Tsu. She lives in Anaheim Hills, just a couple miles from me.
> 
> ...


Awww I will give credit references for Winter - he is soooo adorable .. we love Winter !!!
Good luck baby


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508387
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a delay, but they should be here by 3:30!!

And yes, Lina, he is a good boy, huh? He simply needs a few minutes to warm up.

I love little Winter. He cracks me up!! He's a bit :wacko1: , and a bit :innocent: , and a bit :rockon: .


I love the combo. What a personality he has.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Here we go. My DIL's brother's MIL is in So Cal visiting her BFF.
> 
> Well Lois, the MIL, is a friend of mine. Her BFF recently lost her Shitz Tsu. She lives in Anaheim Hills, just a couple miles from me.
> 
> ...


Too many three letter acronyms for me to follow... :smpullhair: but good luck Deb. I hope it works out


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508399
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kidding... I'm just now getting movement back on that side. Doc says I'll probably even regain full use of those limbs... :new_shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508387
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was thinking the same thing. DIL MIL SoCal BFF LBB DEB (JK)

Let us know how Winter behaved! I hope it goes well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508412
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Winter sends his love to Uncle Steve. He hopes you have a good medical plan :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Deb................... Is she there yet??? :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey Deb................... Is she there yet??? :smrofl:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: Not yet :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 


They got stuck in Los Angeles!! 

I'm going to call her right now.

I'll say, "are you in Orange County yet?"

Why in the world would ANYONE coming to Orange County, fly into LAX??? :blink:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hey Deb................... Is she there yet??? :smrofl:[/B]



Such a GREAT idea Terry!!



Is she there yet Deb??


Hey... I finally got to 1000 posts!!!



*WOOT!!!*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee Deb are they there yet???
I do hope this is the right one for little Winter, and which ever personality he shows I am sure he will be on his best behaviour :thumbsup: 

Now why would you take LBB's paper eyes off, how is he going to see if he approves of Winter's prospective new family??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508399
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel guilty giving Winter a bad rep... :blush: 


He does not much like males on their first meeting. When we dropped the babies off at Debs prior to Christmas, I was trying to make friends with him and I was honestly not certain if he was going to nip me or not. It was all just a threat however and after I touched him and let him know I wasn't going to hurt or tease him, we was fine and warmed right up to me.

Then after Christmas we went back to retrieve the babies, I do not believe he barked at me at all and we got along fine.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508536
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They like to drive on your crazy freeways??? :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey... I finally got to 1000 posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *WOOT!!!*[/B]



Well it's about time, with your mouth, I would have thought it would be sooner :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease: 


Hey, is she here yet???? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Is she there yet?

At this rate it will be Summer before she meets Winter.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508412
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winter actually liked you, Steve. He also feels guilty for maming you, the first time around.

Here's Winter :smcry: 

Hey!!! Is she here yet?? 

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Is she there yet?
> 
> At this rate it will be Summer before she meets Winter.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww - I so hope this works out for precious Winter! And I just found the thread, so haven't had an opportunity to ask...


IS SHE THERE YET, for cryin' outside?!!

Just kidding - hope ALL goes really well!!! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, i hope all goes well. :chili: please keep us posted. :grouphug: 




is she there yet?? :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508536
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAH-HA-HA!!! I'll join in!!! Deb....Is she there yet??? :HistericalSmiley: 

And it's about time you reached 1000 posts Steve!!! Whoo Hoo for Steve...the man of few words!! :smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ba...Ba...Ba...Billy, Billy, Billy in the dress. Is she there yet?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ba...Ba...Ba...Billy, Billy, Billy in the dress. Is she there yet?[/B]



She's not, not, not, not here yet. Not here yet. Not, not, not, not here yet :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Good Lord, I'm going to follow "Jammie Boy" and get ready for bed :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Oh, and hey!! Is she here yet???


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

hey, if LBB acts up and misbehaves, it'd make Winter look angelic.

Is she there yet?????


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sending you best wishes! Your nest is starting to empty. :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh good Lord, this is going to on until tomorrow :new_shocked: 

Lois just called. It's just too late to come over. The kids will get too "wound" up. So will Stevie Ray (Cockattoo).

So we decided around 11am tomorrow morning, would be MUCH better.

In any case, now's a good time to wax my mustache!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Oh good Lord, this is going to on until tomorrow :new_shocked:
> 
> Lois just called. It's just too late to come over. The kids will get too "wound" up. So will Stevie Ray (Cockattoo).
> 
> ...


Well for heaven's sake yes! We all know she will be looking at you and not Winter! :smtease:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! can people on the West coast not get where they are supposed to be going or what? :HistericalSmiley: Ok Deb, she says 11 A.M. so is that EST, CST, MST, PST? I just need to know so I won't have to ask............is she there yet? Hey, and you have time to get LBB some more realistic looking eyeballs. Those paper jobbies just ain't gonna do it. :new_shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Are they there yet???? You **SO** deserve this!! LOL!!




Gosh darn Deb....it was quicker having babies for lord's sake!!





Jammy boy???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> In any case, now's a good time to wax my mustache!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: .......geesh Deb, I usually wait till I need to pluck the chin as well....... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Jammy boy???[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

:brownbag:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! 

this board should have a get together at Deb's. and it'll be a BYOB (bring your own Billy) and we will all be ROTFLOLPMP!

OK....TTYL!

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
(i totally need a teenager to help me add more to this list. i'm sure some of you here can help add to the acronyms!)


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh good Lord, this is going to on until tomorrow :new_shocked:
> 
> Lois just called. It's just too late to come over. The kids will get too "wound" up. So will Stevie Ray (Cockattoo).
> 
> ...


Hey is that what she waited for do you think???? It may have been. You know Stevie may have sung the hairy toon inher ear... :smtease: 

So I guess I get to wait till tomorrow to ask....................



Mom is she here yet????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Winter...all spiffied up and no one to come look at him. Maybe you need to take him out tonight. Or better yet,
put him in some comfy jammy's and tell that now he is just like Uncle Steve and he should go to bed early so that tomorrow will come quicker and he can meet his potential new mommy. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508480
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny you should mention that Deb, I was talking to Alexia about Winter's possible adoption and guess what she said ... "that dog is Schizo .. in a joking way ... she says one minute he was growling and the next he was all nice and trying to be Max's new best friend ..

Do you have a sedative to give to Stevie Ray ? maybe Lulu's meds might work to calm him down ... he's a basket case too !! :smtease: 

They all seem to get a bit looney at Deb's :wacko1: ... that's why I didn't stay longer than 2 hours .. never know what's in the air - heck look what happened to the coyotees around there :new_shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stevie Ray will keep everyone awake, that is for sure. Hope Winter can out screech him.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Is she there yet? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Good luck Mr. Winter!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Is she there yet? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Good luck Mr. Winter![/B]



darn, you beat me....



Are they there yet?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> So we decided around 11am tomorrow morning, would be MUCH better.
> 
> In any case, now's a good time to wax my mustache!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


So since you're probably not even up yet there on the west coast (guessing it's around 6:45 am) and so you can't fully appreciate our harrassing question of "is she there yet?" :HistericalSmiley: I thought I'd ask another one. Since we (meaning women) all seem to have them (meaning mustache's/facial hair)...why aren't we supposed to
and why do we have to wax them? :smpullhair: *sigh* Just another injustice impossed on us females by ....ourselves ??? :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley: 

And since I'm leaving right now to go to church and won't be home for a few hours, I just don't want to be left out.
So...Hey Deb....Is she there yet??? :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmm....just thought I'd put in my two cents worth.....


Is she there yet?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Is she there yet?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will ask ya Aussie style,

Has she rocked up yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I will ask ya Aussie style,
> 
> Has she rocked up yet??? :biggrin:[/B]



LOL!! I gotta learn to speak Aussie style!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...here ya go Steve an Aussie slang dictionary for you to study..

http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html

That aughta keep ya busy :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Aussie style...has she come and taken care of the bloody Bizzo yet? :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Aussie style...has she come and taken care of the bloody Bizzo yet? :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Lol :aktion033: :aktion033: well said Andrea, we'll make a dinkum Aussie outa ya yet :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Has she lobbed in yet? I'm sure Winter will be bottling!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

THEY CAME AND LEFT THE BUILDING ...

UPDATE ON WINTER !!!

I just called Deb with the questions 'ARE THEY THERE YET"

They came and went -Deb asked me to post this - she is not feeling good and has to go into work.

Soooooooooooooooooooo

Winter was charming - on his best behaviour ... he was a GOOD BOY !!!

They loved him but they had just lost a female and they had their heart set on a female.

BUT !!!

They had a difficult time saying goodbye to him .. Deb thinks they might take him ...
Please pray they do - he'll be so close to Deb and the people are really really nice ..

They still have to go through the formalities if they decide - but it looks good ...

Darn it Deb - you should have put on one of Billy's dresses on Winter !!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508968
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve - I thought you'd pick up the "White Pointers" immediately ... and we're not talking about sharks either !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This certainly sounds promising! Thanks for the update, Lina!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Crap!!

I missed all the fun!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

So yep, I started feeling weird last night. A bit of a fever, clammy hands, and chills.

Whoa did it ever hit me this morning. Yep, I am sick as a dog. But needed to deal with little Winter's friends, and meet a guy at work. 

I was suppose to meet a bunch of friends, at the Off Campus Sports Bar, for the Charger game, but can barely stand up. Very dizzy right now (shut up, Steve and Linda ~ LOL)

So, yep, Winter was awesome!! This gal is still in mourning for her little Penny. She was thinking of a female, but was quite taken with Winter, and he with her!!!

Winter was flippin' CHARMING!! I was shocked. He was sooo affectionate. He was such a good boy. 

I was soooooo proud of my little nut case!!

So yes, they have "rocked up" and, I guess "rocked out" ~ LMAO


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well it's great that Winter was a good boy, and I am sorry you are feeling a little dizzy Deb (isn't that normal) and I do hope you have a speedy recovery :grouphug: 
I do hope they found the little bloke irresistable and decide to go for it and adopt him, sounds like a real goer hey!! Winter may be rockin and rollin to his new home real soon :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I was suppose to meet a bunch of friends, at the Off Campus Sports Bar, for the Charger game, but can barely stand up. Very dizzy right now (shut up, Steve and Linda ~ LOL)[/B]



Gosh Linda... you have gotten a BAD reputation around here and somehow it has spilled over on me too...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I was suppose to meet a bunch of friends, at the Off Campus Sports Bar, for the Charger game, but can barely stand up. Very dizzy right now (shut up, Steve and Linda ~ LOL)[/B]



I was dizzy last night. Went out for dinner and then was DRAGGED to another spot for an after dinner drink that turned into two after dinner drinks. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Hope you feel better, girlfriend.

21-12 is the score right now. GO CHARGERS! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=509170
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great minds think alike, Steve! LMAO


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Way to go Winter for laying out all that charm!!! And Deb, way to go for all the love and care you have given to Winter, it has been a blessing to him. Get well fast...........


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Way to go Winter for laying out all that charm!!! And Deb, way to go for all the love and care you have given to Winter, it has been a blessing to him. Get well fast...........[/B]



Oh, Paula, you and your daughter would have been so proud!!!

It was almost as though he knew. He was putting on the show of all shows. It was amazing.  I have never seen him act so well. Not since he left your daughter's arms. 

Our little Winter is definately coming around. Wow!! He's a good boy.

I attribute much of this, to you and your daughter. You made the transition so pleasant for the little fellow. Bless his heart, he left that "backyard" with trust in his heart, thanks to you, and your daughter. 

If this does not work out, no problem. Winter has a home here. Always will. :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon and that everything works out the best for Winter. rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I will try my Aussie lingo............ :HistericalSmiley: I'm bloody gob smacked that the old cow rocked up on time. 

Way to go Winter...........hope you find a new mommy soon.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I will ask ya Aussie style,
> 
> Has she rocked up yet??? :biggrin:[/B]


oh jeez. i'm going to the eye doctor. i read that as "Is she knocked up yet??" and thinking "what?!? winter is a GIRL? what the bloody heck goes on at Deb's House of Gender Reassignment?!?!?" :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508968
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's California... you know... :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=509304
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey !!! -


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can I just say how glad I am that I didn't read this thread until today? Otherwise I'd be right there with the 'are we there yet???'


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Can I just say how glad I am that I didn't read this thread until today? Otherwise I'd be right there with the 'are we there yet???'[/B]



Hey Deb!! Is she there yet??? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Really, I AM going to bed now. I'm getting delerious. :new_shocked:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

g'nite deb, get well soon my good friend. :grouphug:


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

_I have never seen him act so well. Not since he left your daughter's arms. _

She would take Winter in a heartbeat if she could. They had an instant magnetic connection with each other. He is a good boy who just needed someone to take care of him, thank goodness he has found that. 

Hope you are feeling a little better now.


----------

